# Making People Laugh at Work



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

Okay so yesterday I was in the backroom with my manager (who I have a tiny crush on  ) and he was loading some stuff on a cart for me to stock. I was just watching him and then he said, "You're looking at me like I'm crazy or something" in a funny way. I didn't know what to say to that. Then he was giving me some instructions, and then said, "You don't talk much, but you nod a lot" which is true. So what did I do? I shrugged :lol 

Anyway, I remembered what he said, and maybe he wants me to talk more. So today I made some inside jokes me and him have about Tide (I'm a wal-mart stocker and he always has millions of boxes of Tide for me to put away, so I whenever he says he has something for me, I bring up the TIDE and he laughs) So we did that for awhile. 

This is the biggie though. Me and my co-workers were walking in a straight line to the time clock to clock out at 7am and I reached it first just because I walk fast. It still read 6:59am, and I don't know if we're supposed to clock out after 7am or whatever, so I wasn't swiping my card yet. Everyone was standing around me (center of attention) wondering why I wasn't swiping. I said it wasn't 7am yet. There's this woman there, and me and her usually joke back and forth. She wanted to swipe out, yet nobody was, I think I scared them. I told her she's going to get docked an hours wage if she swiped out the minute early :lol (Everyone knew I was being funny) so we were all watching the clock waiting, and when it went to 7, the woman frantically swiped her card cheering that she got it first. An older man started making fun of her being "docked" and I joined in, and then she looked at me trying to look mad (but she was trying to be funny) and I said, "Okay I'm leaving now" and she laughed. 

I'm slowly opening up at work. I guess I just needed to get to know my co-workers to know who will joke with me. That woman is awesome, everytime we pass in the hallway, it's not awkward because each of us expects the other to say something like, "Shouldn't you be WORKING?" or she works in fashion, so I make fun of her just lifting single t-shirts while I do the Tide thing. 

It all makes me feel like I 'fit' there more. 

Everytime I come into work in the morning there's another woman who is ALWAYS tidying up the coffee cans at the front of the store, and we have a joke that it's always deja vu, so as soon as I step through the door, she laughs at me because our timing is perfect. Or I won't even have to say anything, and she'll pout and go "I'm late.." because she hadn't reached the coffee yet. 

Maybe all of the above is insignificant, but I actually feel like "part of the crowd" now. I can pretty much talk to anybody at work. Still a little anxiety but not as much as before. 

Now how do I get my manager to ask me out?! LOL jk


----------



## Mintyfresh (May 27, 2004)

i think you're way better off if you feel like you don't fit in at walmart, but maybe thats just me haha

whenever i have to work those low wage, demeaning jobs I make it a good point that I don't fit in with the rest of the people there


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

Mintyfresh said:


> i think you're way better off if you feel like you don't fit in at walmart, but maybe thats just me haha
> 
> whenever i have to work those low wage, demeaning jobs I make it a good point that I don't fit in with the rest of the people there


Oh well I work the night shift, no stupid smocks or nametags, just a couple night owls, the darkness, smoke breaks and the wage is higher for nights :b


----------



## shyusa (Dec 4, 2004)

it took me a while to open up to people at work too and now its fun i can joke with them and i know what everyone is like and what they like to talk about. we also make jokes at our work because we know its time to leave when the same guy is standing at our time clock.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

darkangel said:


> I'm slowly opening up at work....It all makes me feel like I 'fit' there more.


That's great! :boogie



> Now how do I get my manager to ask me out?! LOL jk


Sounds like your natural charm will do the job for you!


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

If there's one thing I like about myself it's my sense of humor. Anytime you can get a laugh it's the best feeling in the world. Think about it, has anyone said "I hate to laugh" and meant it? Humor is probably our best weapon against SA.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

> Humor is probably our best weapon against SA.


That's one weapon I wish I had.....


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

darkangel said:


> Mintyfresh said:
> 
> 
> > i think you're way better off if you feel like you don't fit in at walmart, but maybe thats just me haha
> ...


There are disadvangtages to working night shift though. Every six years that you work overnight you lose a year off of your life(learned that in psychology class.) Plus, human bodies are more likely to store fat when they're up during the night.


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

wituckius said:


> darkangel said:
> 
> 
> > Mintyfresh said:
> ...


Well I don't know about the storing fat thing, I've actually lost weight since I started working! My work is like aerobic exercise


----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

Congratulations!  I've become the same way with a couple people working around me. When I first got hired over two years ago I would beat myself up over the smallest things like how stupid my "bye"-s sound and stuff like that :roll. Now I don't care, we just screw around all the time and do the same playful ball busting as you described, it's fun and puts people at ease


----------



## Ernest (Jul 13, 2005)

I liked your story a lot darkangel, and it was not insignificant. It is very important. I smiled all the way through. I like making people laugh at work too. I work in the kitchen at a substance abuse treatment facility. Everyone there is under a lot of stress all the time so a few weeks ago I decided to do something really funny. I'm bald, but I'm comfortable with it, so I make jokes about it all the time. I found this really cheesy wig and one day I wore it all day long. Everyone who saw me died laughing and some of them were close to tears. And I loved the attention. One night I was serving dinner and one of the counselors came in to eat and said she was sorry she was late, and I said 'It's about time you got here! I've been slaving over a hot stove all day long and you're late and you don't even have the decency to call me and let me know'!!! I acted like I was crying and she laughed and said she would remember to call from now on :lol . Thank you very much for sharing your story darkangel.


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

You did very well Darkangel!!!! I don't know why the aspect of demeaning jobs came up, your out there doing something, trying, more than many many people! When people make plain, rude remarks that have no benefit, such as being constructive, I really want to tare into them.
Would you really want to date your manager? Someone that has "Control" over your work.......Enviroment.........


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

rb27 said:


> If there's one thing I like about myself it's my sense of humor. Anytime you can get a laugh it's the best feeling in the world.


 :dito


----------



## unknown69 (Mar 20, 2005)

I am really proud of you darkangel. Don't worry about what anyone else thinks re: working @ Wal-Mart. I worked there, even though I had a college degree in MIS. The wal mart job did wonders for me and my SA, I now have my dream job and working @ walmart helped. I worked in electronics and being forced to interact with so many other people was tough at first but I got used to it. Plus there are alot of coworkers, a lot will come and go because walmart has a high employeee turnover rate but fact is there are people from all walks of life working @ walmart and I think that's awesome. Keep it up and your confidence will only get stronger.


----------



## biggoofybastard (Jul 26, 2004)

unknown69 said:


> I am really proud of you darkangel. Don't worry about what anyone else thinks re: working @ Wal-Mart. I worked there, even though I had a college degree in MIS. The wal mart job did wonders for me and my SA, I now have my dream job and working @ walmart helped. I worked in electronics and being forced to interact with so many other people was tough at first but I got used to it. Plus there are alot of coworkers, a lot will come and go because walmart has a high employeee turnover rate but fact is there are people from all walks of life working @ walmart and I think that's awesome. Keep it up and your confidence will only get stronger.


Working there has worked wonders for my SA. Lost a lot of weight too because of the job.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Way to go, DarkAngel. It will start to get easier. Remember, your coworkers are people, too!


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

Okay home from work today and no 'moments'; I kept to myself pretty much the whole day.. 

I'm optimistic though - tomorrow my manager is in!


----------

